# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  اسکریپت صرافی اتوماتیک

## nasirinasim120

*برای راه‌اندازی صرافی ارز دیجیتال باید چه کار کنیم؟*
تنها کاری که باید انجام دهید، این است آن را به یک شرکت برنامه‌نویس معتبر و حرفه‌ای بسپارید. در انجام این کار باید خیلی دقت کنید؛ چراکه هر برنامه‌نویسی نمی‌تواند سایت اکسچنج طراحی کند .
صرافی ها و ارزهای دیجیتال صرافی ها به منظور خدمت رسانی بهتر و جذب مشتریان بیشتر، می توانند اقدام به *طراحی سایت صرافی* کنند. *طراحی وب سایت*برای این دسته از مشاغل مزایای بسیاری را به همراه خواهد آورد. صرافی ها قادرند با استفاده از سایت خود کارهایی نظیر اطلاع رسانی از آخرین قیمت ارزها ، ثبت نام افراد برای آزمون های بین المللی مانند زبان و مواردی از این قبیل را انجام دهند.
صرافی ها بمنظور خدمات رسانی بهتر و جذب نمودن مشتریان بیشتر، می توانند اقدام به طراحی سایت صرافی کنند. طراحی وب سایت برای این دسته از مشاغل مزایای بسیاری را به همراه خواهد آورد. صرافی ها قادرند با استفاده از سایت خود کارهایی نظیر اطلاع رسانی از آخرین قیمت ارزها ، ثبت نام افراد برای آزمون های بین المللی مانند زبان و مواردی از این قبیل را انجام دهند. با توجه به اینکه در کشور ما بطور پیوسته بر تعداد کاربران اینترنت افزوده می شود، فرصت ایده آلی برای کسب و کارها کوچک و بزرگ فراهم شده است که با طراحی سایت خود به سودآوری بسیاری دست پیدا کنند و فعالیت خود را گسترش دهند.

 شرکت نرم افزاری وب آذین با هدف رونق کسب و کار و همینطور رضایت کاربران، خدمات ویژه ای را در زمینه طراحی وب سایت صرافی و طراحی فروشگاه اینترنتی ارائه کرده است.


اگر شما هم در فکر راه اندازی وب سایتی برای *خرید و فروش ارز های دیجیتال*هستید و یا اکنون در این شغل هستید و به صورت دستی کارهای خود را انجام می دهید امکانات *اسکریپت صرافی ارز دیجیتال*وب آذین را دنبال کنید.
*ارز دیجیتال چیست ؟*
ارز دیجیتال[۱] (به انگلیسی: Digital currency) ارزهایی هستند که به صورت الکترونیکی ذخیره و منتقل می‌شوند و مبنای آن‌ها صفر و یک است[۱]. همانطور که از واژه آن نیز برمی‌آید، ارز دیجیتال به هر ارزش ایجاد شده در بستر دیجیتال اشاره دارد. این مفهوم در مقابل واسطه‌های فیزیکی مانند اوراق بانکی یا سکه مطرح می‌شود. ارز دیجیتال ویژگی‌هایی مشابه با ارزهای فیزیکی دارد، اما معمولاً تراکنش‌های انتقال سرمایه ارزهای دیجیتالی به‌صورت آنی و بدون مرز بین افراد قابل انجام است. ارزهای مجازی و رمزارزها (به انگلیسی: cryptocurrency) هر دو از نمونه‌های ارزهای دیجیتال هستند اما هر ارز دیجیتالی ارز مجازی یا رمزارز نیست[۱]. پول‌های دیجیتال مانند پول‌های فیزیکی، برای خرید کالا و خدمات مورد استفاده قرار می‌گیرند اما می‌توانند به استفاده در مجامع خاص نیز محدود شوند. مثلاً می‌توان یک پول مجازی مخصوص یک بازی یا شبکهٔ اجتماعی داشت.[۲] پول‌های دیجیتال مانند بیت کوین و اتریوم به عنوان «پول‌های غیرمتمرکز دیجیتال» شناخته می‌شوند؛ به این معنی که مرکزی برای تولید این پول وجود ندارد.

بیت کوین اولین پول دیجیتال، یک سیستم پرداخت جدید و یک نوع پول کاملاً دیجیتال را به وجود آورده‌است. این اولین شبکه پرداخت نقطه به نقطه غیر متمرکزی هست که توسط کاربرانش بدون هیچگونه واسطه ای، قدرت یافته‌است.

*اسکریپت صرافی ارز دیجیتال**وب آذین* *چگونه کار میکند**:*

روش کار* اسکریپت خرید و فروش ارز دیجیتال* بسیار ساده است

کاربر ابتدا ثبت نام می کند و پس از مراحل احراز هویت و دریافت تائیده خرید و یا فروش ارز را انتخاب و عملیات خود را انجام می دهد.

*امکان خرید و فروش پرفکت مانی و** ps-voucher* *اضافه شد*

*برخی امکانات پنل کاربران**:*



1تائید اتوماتیک شماره ثابت کاربرتائید اتوماتیک شماره همراه کاربراحراز هویت و ورود دو مرحله ای به صورت اتوماتیک با ارسال کد به شماره همراه و ایمیلارسال شماره کارت و شماره شبای بانکیتغییر رمز عبورارسال تصویر جهت احراز هویتمشاهده قیمت بروز ارزهای دیجیتالخرید ارز دیجیتالفروش ارز دیجیتالمشاهده لیست سفارشات (به تفکیک مثال: خرید ، فروش ، پرداخت شده ، انجام شده و…)ارسال و مشاهده تیکیت پشتیبانی…..


*امکانات پنل مدیریت**:*



1مشاهده لیست ارزهای ثبت شده توسط مدیرثبت ارز جدید توسط مدیرتعیین قیمت خرید و فروش دلار به مشتریتعیین میزان موجودی دلارتعیین میزان حداقل و حداکثر خرید ارزها به صورت کلی و جدانمایش قیمت لحظه ای ارزهانمایش لیست سفارشات کاربرانارسال مطلب به وبلاگ سایتمشاهده و مدیریت کاربران شامل (تائید تصویر احراز هویت ، تائید کلی ، ویرایش رمز ، تائید کارت بانکی و شماره شبا و…)نمایش لیست مدیران با قابلیت افزودن مدیر جدیدنمایش لیست تیکت های مشتری و پاسخ دادن به آنهانمایش لیست نظرات مشتریان و تائید آنهاتنظیمات سایت(نام سایت،تنظیمات سئو، تماس،شبکه های اجتماعی ، مطالب و …..)
*تکنولوژی های استفاده شده جهت طراحی اسکریپت خرید و فروش ارز دیجیتال**:*
برای راه اندازی اسکریپت صرافی ارز دیجیتال وب آذین از برترین تکنولوژی های روز دنیا استفاده شده است

Php –*laravel*

- فریم ورک قدرتمند لاراول : سریع و ایمن

Vue js: برترین فریم ورک های جاوا اسکریپت

Mysql , Bootstrap 4,





برخی از امکانات اضافه شده به ورژن 4:

1- اپلیکیشن pwa جهت نمایش بهتر در اندروید و ios

2- تغییرات کلی در ظاهر مدیریت و پنل کاربران

3-دریافت موجودی لحظه ای کیف پول شما (ارزهای دیجیتال)

4-اتوماتیک شدن خرید و فروش

5-کیف پول داخلی با قابلیت واریز و برداشت (ارزی ریالی ..بیت کوین ، تتر ، اتریوم و…)

برای دریافت دمو ورژن 4 ، مشاوره و لیست تمام تغییرات در ارتباط باشید

جهت مشاهده دمو و دریافت مشاوره رایگان با کارشناسان ما در ارتباط باشید


شماره های تماس ججهت مشاوره : 09131138160 


لینک دمو:  https://v4.exchange-demo.ir/

images.jpg

----------

